# romancoke 5-13



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fished there from 7:30 pm to 10:30 with my wife. only 6 white perch. to make things worse, after about a hour of fishing, group of asians (i believe they were vietnamese) set up next to me. they started to dig through my stuff and asked me if i had a leader and hook they can have.(they might have stolen one of my breakaway sinkers) i got pissed off and told them how rude that was. if they've asked me politely without touching my stuff, i would have gladly gave them some. they were talking to each other how greedy i was. after some other people left, i moved to a different spot away from them. anyhow, they were urinating all over the pier. finally had enough of their crap and left. their behavior make every asians look bad. i'm korean and we don't dig through other persons belonging unless we have permission, is vietnamese culture different??? also my wife doesn't go fishing often, but i sorry that she had to witness such bad behavior. (bought her tiffanys neckless today, so she was willing to go fishing with me )


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

That's pretty bold, dude. I've never observed that type of behavior from the Vietnamese side of my wife's family.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Terpfan...*

 I must have run in to the same guys about 2 weeks ago at PLO. One asked if I'd had any luck and proceeded to go thru my cooler.  He almost went for a swim but he started running just in time.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

terpfan, sorry you had to deal with that. That is the height of rudeness, digging through someone else's tacklebox. 

And peeing on the pier while others are fishing..thats just gross.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. They must have been Japanese, because I root through everyone's tackle box all the time.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

And that's why I don't fish in MD unless it's in the real ocean. You should have shot them in the hands for chit like that. I'm Vietnamese, but I don't even do that with my friends stuffs, unless it's a beer cooler.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow!, I have never heard of such rudeness... Some of these Pier firhermen can be reel scum bags.. That goes for blacks, Asian, Whites, Hispanics... I've witness scum bags of all races.

P.S. Terp, we have fished together so I know the you have nothing but the best in fishing gear... A stolen reel out of my bag may be $100 loss. In your case it could have benn $400+ loss.. I think I would have had more than a few things to say.



terpfan said:


> fished there from 7:30 pm to 10:30 with my wife. only 6 white perch. to make things worse, after about a hour of fishing, group of asians (i believe they were vietnamese) set up next to me. they started to dig through my stuff and asked me if i had a leader and hook they can have.(they might have stolen one of my breakaway sinkers) i got pissed off and told them how rude that was. if they've asked me politely without touching my stuff, i would have gladly gave them some. they were talking to each other how greedy i was. after some other people left, i moved to a different spot away from them. anyhow, they were urinating all over the pier. finally had enough of their crap and left. their behavior make every asians look bad. i'm korean and we don't dig through other persons belonging unless we have permission, is vietnamese culture different??? also my wife doesn't go fishing often, but i sorry that she had to witness such bad behavior. (bought her tiffanys neckless today, so she was willing to go fishing with me )


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

teo, you can go rummaging through my stuff anytime youd like, even in my pants.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> teo, you can go rummaging through my stuff anytime youd like, even in my pants.


I'll punch you in the nose.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

bam bam bam!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

terpfan said:


> i'm korean and we don't dig through other persons belonging unless we have permission, is vietnamese culture different???


There's something fishy about this statement. All I'm saying is every apple tree has some bad apples. I don't appreciate you blaming the tree for the bad apples.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> There's something fishy about this statement. All I'm saying is every apple tree has some bad apples. I don't appreciate you blaming the tree for the bad apples.


sorry if i offended you, but i was wondering if culturally if that was acceptable. one thing was they were not poor. their were mercedes and bmw all over the parking lot.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

they are not real fishermans..
terf, get your self a kayak and you will have plenty space to fish out.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Terp . . . but like Fishbait said, they were probably Japanese . . . they do that kind of pillaging (and by "they", I mean Fishbait).

Like Teo said, it's a bad apple not the tree, but I swear, if my Asian pears don't come in this year, that tree is lumber!!!!


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

*straight up.. jankeh style..*

I'm Korean-American, and I understand what you're saying about stuff like that happening and giving Asian people a bad name. Although I'm a rule abiding fisherman, people like that give us a bad name, whether we like it or not. Sometimes because of the actions of those few bad apples, it gives people a preconceived notion of how all Asians are:
1) keeping every damn fish regardless of size, 2) keeping every crab regardless of size, 3) not having a license to fish, 4) having no fishing etiquette, 5) golden shower pissers, etc...

Really, what it comes down to is "Jankeh-style" and those few rotten apples. 

I bought my wife Tiffany earrings for Christmas, and she still won't go fishing with me...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All I know is that I go to Korean, Vietnamese, Chinese, and Filipino restaurants all the time and it does not matter where I go I can't keep my own hands off of my wifes plate    

TerpFan ... I do understand your culture question so hopefully others won't get offended by similar ones. I know in the Philippines people just show up at your house and you are obliged to feed and house them. It may come form the lack of a phone infrasture in the recent past but you could be planning a vacation and ooops here comes long lost 3 times removed cousins from the lowlands and they want to stay for a week. That is a cultural difference. Not all filipino's are like that but it is very prevalent. Also you invite 1 filipino to a party you better prepare enough food to feed the entire village.

Sorry you had to go through that. Wonder if it was same gang rummaging through Toms stuff at CHSP


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

I dont understand how that could even happen. Was it like a gang of them or something? I dont give a chit who you are, you have to know that its not cool to start rooting through peoples stuff. I would be scared that I would get the chit beat out of me if i ever did that so why would they be ok with just doing it anyway? Did they speak english at all?


I think all the guys from this board should get togethor and go there one night and root through all their stuff-


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

sad but true, seems it never happens to me ,
maybe its my machete that still has some swine stain on it .

 

got your back if i see ya around .


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

weakie, it was group of 7 people. after i moved, they had the right side of the pier all by themselves, but they had to come to the middle, behind an unsuspecting people to piss. furthermore, i consider myself a generous person, especially for fellow fisherman and i would have gladly given him if i had extra. but the worst thing about this whole situation was my wife had to witness the worst fishing behavior i encountered in awhile.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

romancokevietnam said:


> Me and my friends were the Vietnamese people you were rudely referring to. So what if I looked through your Sesame Street Tackle Box and stole a breakaway sinker (or two). In Vietnam, this is called "SHARING." Unfortunately, in America this is called "stealing." Hey it was dark, so I didn't think you'd be able to see me slip that sinker into the palm of my hand and through my sleeve.
> 
> In regards to the pissing, in Vietnam, we piss in the rice paddies all the time to season the rice. In this case, we were pissing in the Bay to season the fish. Good luck in Vietnam- good luck in America. By the way, that spot you and your wife moved to... we pissed there before you both moved- I'm surprised you both stayed there that long- thought you would've quickly smelled the pee.
> 
> Viet Cong # 1


wow. am i suppose to blame the tree or the bad apple in this case.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

caught you in the act, before you deleted the post A$$HOLE


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

bass_master and romancokevietnam are the same person. They also now have a ban in common.

You get cute on here, you get kicked off.

And Gene, I sincerely hope you weren't the dirtbag who was stealing.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

terpfan said:


> wow. am i suppose to blame the tree or the bad apple in this case.


wow, please ignore this post. i guess we have a bad apple of our own.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

terpfan and bass master. I think it is enough of you guy. There is bad people in any culture. I have seem some jackass korean guys who stealing shit. I dont blame that the god damm country. how about that crazy korean guy who shoot people?. Should people blame that on korean culture? Its funny how you guy are making jokes out of the vietnamese. Of course there is some jackass viet out there. But i am sure there is some nice viet fisherman out there. Dont tell me you are sure all korean fisherman are the best crap in the world. beside i hate people making stuff up to make fun at people. Its not a very good idea. is korean culture different?

Before you make bad comment on some one Please look at your self first. You korean people have just a bit too much on funny jokes. I dont think its funny at all. 

What sup with that romancokevietnam post? wt....

Thanks


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

FatCatfish said:


> terpfan and bass master. I think it is enough of you guy. There is bad people in any culture. I have seem some jackass korean guys who stealing shit. I dont blame that the *god damm country*. how about that crazy korean guy who shoot people?. Should people blame that on korean culture? Its funny how you guy are *making jokes out of the vietnamese*. Of course there is some jackass viet out there. But i am sure there is some nice viet fisherman out there. Dont tell me you are *sure all korean fisherman are the best crap in the world*. beside i hate people making stuff up to make fun at people. Its not a very good idea. is korean culture different?
> 
> Before you make bad comment on some one Please look at your self first. You korean people have just a bit too much on funny jokes. I dont think its funny at all.
> 
> ...


I can't really understand what you're trying to say here because your thoughts are all over the place. First of all a bad apple is a bad apple. And yeah, there is one on every tree. Certainly bass_master/romancokevietnam(same person) is one of them. But Terpfan is not. No one is trying to *"*make jokes out of the vietnamese*"* or say that Koreans are the *"*best *crap* in the world*"*. There are waaay too many asians on this board to tolerate that kind of BS. But, the same applies to you as well. I don't know who you are, but I don't like what I'm reading in your post either. When you say things like "god damn country", I can no longer take you seriously and any well intended/legitimate message is lost in your own tirade..

Let's leave this one alone and go back to fishing. :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> You korean people have just a bit too much on funny jokes.


I use humor to hide the fact I can't catch anything. Most of my posts are incoherent tirades about the ocean/bay not having any fish. I still believe the "rockfish" is a mythical creature created by fisherman to scare their kids.



> I dont think its funny at all.


This means your sense of humor might not be working 100%. Come hang out with me for a day and i'll get ya back on track


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am a bit shocked. I naively thought that if someone had the passion and initiative to fish and find forums like this to learn and share and meet new people that these people would not be thieves and common thugs. I stand corrected. I don't care what culture you are from going through and taking someones stuff that you do not know is STEALING. So many _kids_ (unmature adults) do not learn or appreciate what good manners and respect for other people can do for you. Having manners and a certain amount of respect is something that costs so little but can gain you so much.

I agree with FishBait ... let's go :fishing:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Before this turns into some kind of Asian civil war, I'm locking this thread.

And FatCatfish, you need to watch your language or you're headed for a timeout.

Folks, there's a very simple solution when you see people stealing or whipping it out in public: you call the cops. Period. If we don't help take out the trash on the piers, no one will.


----------

